# Existing BSNL Broadband multiple connection query



## amjath (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi

I have a UTSTARCOM modem purchased from BSNL which is connected to my Router ASUS RT-N13U. I have UL750  connection. I know it can handle 2 connections [1 Wired and 1 Wireless/Wired].

Devices to be connected:
2 Pc's LAN Connection
1 Smartphone
1 Smart TV
all connected using ASUS router.

I found that 1 PC and TV is connected [Tested] at the same time but when I switch on my Smartphone Wifi I could not browse internet on my phone.

Also tested with TV and Wifi on Smartphone [Tested] working great, but when I switch on PC, I see IP conflict message on PC.

So my query is how many connection/devices can be connected and can be browsed simultaneously [decrease in speed is not an issue, have to change my plan ].

At least is it possible to connect 2 PC's simultaneously [*Not* Tested] and browse at same time.

*Note:*
As of now Internet to Smart TV is via LAN


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

you can buy a simple 4 or 8 port switch and connect the lan cable to that, then you can connect the two PC via LAN. 

for IP conflict issue, just change your IP address in your PC, say 192.168.1.xxx - xxx- any other number , else configure DHCP properly in your modem.


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2012)

So I can connect 3 lan and a wifi or 2 lan and 2 wifi from one connection right??

Do I really need a switch for LAN connection, my router has 4 lan ports. I have sucessfully tested 2 LANs [PC and Smart TV]. But not tested 3 LAN [2 PC and Smart TV].

BTW 1 LAN [TV] and WIFI is working when PC is connected IP conflict error.

No PC is configured with IP address, it ll obtain automatically.

will see configuration of DHCP


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

sorry for some confusion.. I didnt read that you already had a wifi router . in that case you don't need to buy anything. 

you can connect 3 PC's/2 PC + 1 TV  and "Many" devices over wifi. 

configure DHCP in your ASUS router.

EDIT:
also run these commands in a command prompt window after you configure the DHCP in your router. 


```
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
```


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Rcuber bro, ll check once I reach home 

Off topic: What is the price of 10 meter Ethernet cable any ideas no issues if u dont know[not online store]


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

about Rs. 130 -150 crimped ones, you can also ask your local vendor to crimp one for you. somewhere around Rs 10-15 /meter + 2x RJ45 Connector + Crimping Charges. anyway if you are going for a new Ethernet cable then I would suggest you to go for CAT6 Cable as its more sturdy.


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, ridiculous pricing in ebay , ll check local vendor and get back to u in case of any issues with DHCP


*EDIT:*
I think it is configured properly in modem


same ip conflict issue 

*EDIT2:*
Do I need to disable mac address clone option?


----------

